# Cleaning algae off drift wood



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

What kind of algea is it? Is the wood currently in the tank or dry? Are you looking to get it 100% off or mostly off?

Any pictures helpful too. 

There are many ways, but knowing what you are working with and your desired end result would help!


----------



## Robo03 (Dec 9, 2018)

Grobbins48 said:


> What kind of algea is it? Is the wood currently in the tank or dry? Are you looking to get it 100% off or mostly off?
> 
> Any pictures helpful too.
> 
> There are many ways, but knowing what you are working with and your desired end result would help!


It is currently in a tank and has been in there for about a year. I am not sure about the type but its a dark green almost black. The drift wood type is manzanita. My main goal is just get some of the natural color of the wood back, doesnt have to be perfect, but still a lighter brown then it is now.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

If that is the case, then I would recommend taking using hydrogen peroxide. 

Take the hydrogen peroxide and pour some into a new, or clean spray bottle (can get them at the dollar store, both things). Then take the wood out and put it in something like a rubbermaid container (or whatever works for you, main point is not to make a mess). Then give the wood a good spray, maybe a few times over. You should notice a sizzling noise where the H2O2 hits the algea, and may even see some 'smoke' or 'steaming' on the wood. This is the H2O2 doing its magic.

Once you have done this, you can give the wood a little rinse and put back in the tank. It will take a couple more days, but most of the algea should die off.


----------



## Robo03 (Dec 9, 2018)

Grobbins48 said:


> If that is the case, then I would recommend taking using hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> Take the hydrogen peroxide and pour some into a new, or clean spray bottle (can get them at the dollar store, both things). Then take the wood out and put it in something like a rubbermaid container (or whatever works for you, main point is not to make a mess). Then give the wood a good spray, maybe a few times over. You should notice a sizzling noise where the H2O2 hits the algea, and may even see some 'smoke' or 'steaming' on the wood. This is the H2O2 doing its magic.
> 
> Once you have done this, you can give the wood a little rinse and put back in the tank. It will take a couple more days, but most of the algea should die off.


Awesome! Thank you. The H2O2 is fish safe? Also does it work on plants? I have the same algea on my crenium leafs that I would like to remove..

Also, is the best way of preventing this in the future is just scrubbing the wood every water change?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Robo03 said:


> Awesome! Thank you. The H2O2 is fish safe? Also does it work on plants? I have the same algea on my crenium leafs that I would like to remove..
> 
> Also, is the best way of preventing this in the future is just scrubbing the wood every water change?


Hydrogen peroxide is an oxidizer, so you do need to be careful with it. The stuff you get in a drug store is usually diluted to 3%. In my experience some plants take okay to a quick hit of it then wash off to kill off algae, and others will get burnt pretty bad. If leaves are covered with algae pretty bad to begin with it is usually best to pinch off those leaves and stimulate new growth. 

If the algae in the tank is really bad overall, and not getting better, then I would start looking at the root cause of the algae and tackle that. Prevention is much better then always trying to remove it.

That said, I do use H2O2 on my equipment and even some driftwood that I want clean of algae on a weekly, water change basis. I just use the spray bottle when the equipment becomes exposed and give everything a quick spray. Sometimes I'll even take the wood out and spray it, putting it back in as the tank fills up. 

You can also scrub the wood with a toothbrush at water changes or something like that.

With using so little H2O2 (only a dosen or so sprays in a 55 gallon) I do not really worry about any harm to the fish. Sometimes I and others will ever spot treat BBA with a baby syringe a few mL of H2O2 right on the algae to knock it out. 

I know that was a lot, but I do hope it helps!


----------

